# 47lb walleye rejected as new record!



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

An interesting read........ http://www.walleyecentral.com/humor.htm
I hope this link works.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Do you know how Awsome it would be if the eyes in Erie got that big?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Did you read the disclosure/disclaimer at the top?


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

What no picture? There has to be a picture of this monster on the web. Oh and then i read the top of the page. Now thats just not rite to play with a guy like that. Man i was excited.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

But eventually those Walleye's will adapt to saltwater...I guarantee it


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

That would be awesome to get walleye to that size, and if only it were true...


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Sure it wasn't a zander? LOL


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I recall there was some discussion last year regarding a new record walleye that was thought to be a zander that had escaped from a pond/lake during a flood. I also belive that the fish was caught in brackish water which started all the speculation.  There might have been a Thread here on OGF along with a discussion.


----------



## ao203 (Mar 29, 2006)

believed it till i read the top. sounded good


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

I read that article a few years ago. I think it has been going around longer than the monster notrhern pike that was caught in canada but really was a pikecaught in europe.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

I thought you guys would get a laugh out of that!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Had me believing it ..anything is possible today ..Then nixmkt..sent me back to read the Disclosure/Disclaimer........JIM.............


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

that'd make on heck of a fish sandwich.lol.(if it were true)


----------

